# Platy questions?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I might get them in the future, so I just wanted to know: Can bettas be kept with ANY species of platy? I went to a Petco today and they had panda platies and I believe painted platies, could I keep bettas with these?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Yup! Platys are very peaceful community fish. And their babies make nice betta snacks, lol. Just keep an eye on them, especially in the beginningm every betta is different. I had my copper HM in with platys, and he was fine until I added one more. He started chasing all of them and nipping them. I switched him with my red VT, and he does wonderful with them. He's in a 29 gallon with 12 platys. One of which is a panda and one is a painted. 

Just have a plan b to either take the platys back or to have a different tank if a problem occurs.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I liked the pandas the best, how big do they get?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think around 2-3 inches, it varies.. My MM platies are just an inch big and luckily my girls just ignore them


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, ignoring is better than eating


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

True XD They're very shy, they come up to the glass but when I walk into the room, they go and hide in the plants! Much sweeter than mollies and much stronger than guppies  They're perfect!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! Actually I'm actually starting to hope when I get them they give birth, cause I decided I'll leave them in there for 2 days, after that some or all of the spared ones will be placed in a net breeder so I can raise them


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a great idea! You should try it.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Now all I need is a heater, filter, fish, Hikari first bites, Daphnia, maybe some bloodworms, and I'm ready to go!!! It's in progress, 2 or possibly 3 of these are going to happen soon, not the food


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I love platys. So many colors, they're cute, and hardy. For some reason, my male panda is only about an inch and a half and hasn't grown much. I've got 2 of his daughters in the same tank, and they're bigger than he is now! haha

The first batch of babies are so exciting. haha.

Good luck with them!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

With pandas, you use the normal gender-telling method, right? Like the males Anal fin is pointed and the females is rounded?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup yup!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cool, I can't wait! Any name suggestions? I decided to name one pickles already.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha, my boy is named Spot. Cause he has a big black spot in his white.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, I might actually be getting them tonight


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I got a couple questions. I went to the pet store today, the Pandas had little air-bubble things all over them. Is this normal or a disease? And can you keep different species of platy with eachother? Like bubble bees with pandas?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Air bubble things? Could you be more descriptive? :?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Um, well, you know when you but something new in a tank, it has bubbles all over it, right? It looked like those bubbles,. Except they were like the size of a pinhead,one had them all over it's body

edit: Never mind, I think it was Ick


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, don't buy ones with ick. And yeah, any species of platy can live together just fine.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe tomorrow( Wednsday) night I am going to go get 2 Red Wag Platies and a LFS( at petco the wags are in the same tank as the pandas) I wonder how I'm gonna tell the difference between the two  and would it be ok if I fed them NLS Thera +A regular formula 1mm pellets?


----------

